# Transite tools



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

In my day a lot of sewers were put in using Transite sewer & drain, with Ring-Tite connectors. 

*Remember some of the tools in the 50's & 60's ???*

*Title: Spring Load Tools Advertisement*
*Author: Spring Load Manufacturing Corporation *
*Asbestos References: 
This advertisement describes the following tools for use with asbestos-cement pipe:*
*Asbestos-Cement Pipe Cutter
- Easy, fast, and clean cutting
- For the field, shop and stock pile*
*Machining and Tapering Tool Model B
- Recommended by leading asbestos-cement pipe manufacturers
- Mentions Ring-Tite Couplings, Simplex Couplings, and more *
*Description: 
Not dated, but probably from the 1950s.
*
*

*


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I find transite quite often, the 4" seems meh but the 6" is always impeccable if it were still legal it would be a toss up for me between that and sch.40 when I redo my line to my septic.

Sch. 80 cpvc would be like using a tank to hunt a deer but the bragging rights.....Then I would just need a stainless septic tank....lolz


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

They still use transite in new construction where I am. Usually only on RWL.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Yeah, but you live in canadia, here in 'murica anything asbestos is like cancer...sorry, couldn't resist lolz.

I have cut transite before, just keep it wet, it's just a dust issue. I do not let dirt diggers cut it with a demo saw no matter how much they whine. Usually I just use a sawzall with a long woodblade to score it then I use my hammer, breaks real clean.

Asbestos is great, just don't breathe it. Acetylene is super explody but we use that all the time. Now wardflex, that stuff is bad. One of my coworkers said he new a guy who installed it in a garage, then when they reshingled a nail went through the roof and punctured it, later that night the pilot light on the heater set it off, blew the doors off of the garage sending them across the road. stainless steel is brittle, the idea of flexing it like that really bothers me.


----------

